# First Class Lounge to open in LA Union Station?



## WesternRailFan (Jul 30, 2013)

I read in a prior forum that a first class lounge is being remodeled on the second floor and may be ready by late August. Any updates?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 30, 2013)

Not that I know of. And I wasn't even aware that Union Station had a second floor? :huh: (The main waiting room has like 30-50 foot ceilings!)


----------



## Dovecote (Jul 30, 2013)

I was there in early July and was told by my Redcap that it could be finished by late July. Sounds like that has not come to pass so maybe sometime in August as you heard. The Redcap informed me the lounge will be housed in a former gym/weight room on the second floor. He showed me the elevator that will be available to patrons. It is located by the entrance to the garden patio (near the Amtrak Information booth) on the Harvey House side.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 30, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Not that I know of. And I wasn't even aware that Union Station had a second floor? :huh: (The main waiting room has like 30-50 foot ceilings!)


Not in the main waiting room portion that you are talking about, but near the platforms at the back (area above the Amtrak ticket window, the entrance to the tunnel. Basically, the "second floor" is up at platform level. Amtrak has offices up there.
I'm traveling through LA in mid-September and it would be great if there was a first class lounge there by then, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Sactobob (Jul 30, 2013)

I was in Union Station a couple of weeks ago, and made a point of checking this out. I actually saw and looked into the entrance of the lounge, where it appeared that most of the construction is complete and where painters were at work. It is located directly above the Amtrak ticket counter area, next to the track-level baggage and express handling area. The elevator and stairs are somewhat hidden around a corner from the ticket counters, but I guess that appropriate signage will help first class passengers find their way. I asked about the route to be taken from the lounge to trains, and was told that walking passengers would be escorted or given "golf cart" rides to their trains, crossing the Gold Line light rail tracks at grade at a crossing protected by lights and gates. They then would go past the south end of the stub tracks until they get to the correct platform. Thus they will not need to compete with the mobs of commuters in the tunnel.


----------



## afigg (Jul 30, 2013)

WesternRailFan said:


> I read in a prior forum that a first class lounge is being remodeled on the second floor and may be ready by late August. Any updates?


There was a discussion back in April on the plans for the LA Metropolitan lounge As noted in that thread, Amtrak has $500K in its FY2013 budget to build the lounge with seating for approximately 100 people. The lounge is also discussed in the PRIIA FY2012 PIP report on the Coast Starlight. $500K in one time capital expenditures will save $106K in current annual lease payments.

If the new lounge is this close to completion, surely someone must have photos? Presumably there will be a PR event when it opens, press release, etc.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, if it's only a "few weeks from completion", I am hopeful it will be up and running well before we go through LAX in December! We'll be arriving on the SL and leaving on the CS on Christmas morning. I hope someone on the forum will keep us posted on how the opening goes.


----------



## vickinish (Jul 30, 2013)

Do we know if it will be only for sleepers? How about Surfliner Business Class?


----------



## leemell (Jul 30, 2013)

Lounges are only for Sleeper passengers, Select+ and Executive AGR members.


----------



## rickycourtney (Jul 30, 2013)

ClubAcela and Metropolian Lounges are for First Class/Sleeper passengers, Select Plus or Select Executive AGR members, United Club members, complementary pass holders, or private car owners and passengers.

That being said... adding lounge access could be a great way to add value to Buisness Class on the Surfliner.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 30, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> That being said... adding lounge access could be a great way to add value to Buisness Class on the Surfliner.


While true, I can just the complaints loud and clear even now!


> I can get into the LAX Metropolitan Lounge with my BC ticket on the Surfliner, so why can't I with a BC ticket in PDX, NYP, PHL, WAS, STL, etc...?


----------



## jebr (Jul 30, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> ClubAcela and Metropolian Lounges are for First Class/Sleeper passengers, Select Plus or Select Executive AGR members, United Club members, complementary pass holders, or private car owners and passengers.
> That being said... adding lounge access could be a great way to add value to Buisness Class on the Surfliner.


Also with a BC ticket on an Illinois train (and maybe a couple other ones out of Chicago?) if you're using the Chicago Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 30, 2013)

United Club members only have access to the four ClubAcelas in the NEC.


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 30, 2013)

Anthony said:


> United Club members only have access to the four ClubAcelas in the NEC.


I just noticed that the language on Amtrak.com's page describing the lounges is a little unclear on this.



> Amtrak offers several types of private lounges for Acela Express First Class passengers, sleeping car passengers, Amtrak Guest Rewards Select Plus, Select Executive members, United Club Members and private car owners.


That seems to indicate that the "several types of private lounges" are available for United Club members, and then right under that, the "Who is eligible for access?" section doesn't indicate that it applies only to ClubAcela, and among its list is...



> United Club Members with a valid United Club Card may bring in two guests or their spouses and children under the age of 21. Additionally, United Global First or United BusinessFirst passengers with a flight coupon or boarding pass with a segment in United Global First or United BusinessFirst.


But, further down the page...



> ...Metropolitan Lounges are available to sleeping car passengers and Amtrak Guest Rewards Select Plus or Select Executive member...





> ...Unattended, separate sleeping car passenger and Amtrak Guest Rewards Select Plus or Select Executive member waiting rooms are available...


...says that only S+ members and sleeping car passengers have Metropolitan Lounge and First Class Lounge access.


----------



## Sactobob (Jul 30, 2013)

In the other thread on this subject, there was reference to the Amtrak budget document that mentioned this project. It said that in addition to first class passengers, the lounge could be used by Pacific Surfliner business class passengers. There is no reason that East Coast rules regarding use of Metropolitan Lounges need to be applied to West Coast stations. Also, the hours of the day that it would be used by most First Class long distance passengers are different than when most business class users might use it. So it would make sense to make the best use of the space rather than have it sit empty for much of the day.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 30, 2013)

Sactobob said:


> Also, the hours of the day that it would be used by most First Class long distance passengers are different than when most business class users might use it. So it would make sense to make the best use of the space rather than have it sit empty for much of the day.


As far as "sitting empty most of the day", the same excuse could be used for the lounges in PDX, MSP, STL, NOL, MIA and a few others too!


----------



## guest in the west (Jul 31, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Sactobob said:
> 
> 
> > Also, the hours of the day that it would be used by most First Class long distance passengers are different than when most business class users might use it. So it would make sense to make the best use of the space rather than have it sit empty for much of the day.
> ...


yes that is true but other than Portland with its eight Cascades, none of the other stations that you mentioned has 26 intercity-commuter trains i.e. the Surfliners on a daily basis. So rather than portray the opening of the LA lounge to BC pax as some sort of "excuse" or unfair advantage for LA as opposed to other station lounges elsewhere, why not portray it as a great way to build brand, make higher-paying customers i.e. BC pax feel good about their choice, and overall keep the lounge busy for 12 hours or more a day? Portland ought to open its much smaller lounge to Cascade BC as well to keep it occupied.

The Sunset and SWC arrive in LA in the early morning hours, and the SWC and Sunset leave in the evening/late at night. Only the CS departure could theoretically cause the lounge to be crowded both with LD and Surfliner BC pax with its 10:15 a.m. departure. But many BC pax for the Surfliners get to the station now with only minutes to spare for boarding, so their use of a lounge would probably build over time. And given the lounge is being built for a capacity of 100, I doubt overcrowding will be much of an issue.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 31, 2013)

This would make the connection from the sunset limited to the coast starlight tolerable if it was open early enough.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 31, 2013)

Steve4031 said:


> This would make the connection from the sunset limited to the coast starlight tolerable if it was open early enough.


Yessssss.... !


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 31, 2013)

Steve4031 said:


> This would make the connection from the sunset limited to the coast starlight tolerable if it was open early enough.


And a dedicated phone for calling Philippe's for take out delivery of breakfast.

I have never been to the west coast, so can you tell I've gleaned a lot here on AU? :giggle:


----------



## Anderson (Jul 31, 2013)

guest in the west said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Sactobob said:
> ...


Well, you raise three interesting points:

(1) Amtrak could work with CA and use the lounge to bump BC tickets up another dollar or two per year, with the lounge included in the promo material.

(2) In the longer run, I'd at least like to see CA look at the possibility of adding some sort of "third class" on the Surfliners in the vein of FC on the Acela.

(3) Actually, if I was CA, I'd seriously ask Amtrak about the possibility of working out some sort of "lounge membership" for frequent travelers (i.e. those who take the train a good deal...but not quite enough for S+). I wonder how many frequent travelers there are to LAX who'd pay $50-100/yr for such access?


----------



## yarrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Anderson said:


> guest in the west said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


with a "capacity" of 100 people let's not stuff too many folks in there or it will have the overcrowding problem like the metro lounge in chi.


----------



## PaulM (Jul 31, 2013)

Sactobob said:


> In the other thread on this subject, there was reference to the Amtrak budget document that mentioned this project. It said that in addition to first class passengers, the lounge could be used by Pacific Surfliner business class passengers. There is no reason that East Coast rules regarding use of Metropolitan Lounges need to be applied to West Coast stations.


This is pretty obvious, unless the LA lounge will be extremely small. With only 2 3/7 LD trains per day, why would it be bound by NEC and Chicago rules?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 31, 2013)

PaulM said:


> Sactobob said:
> 
> 
> > In the other thread on this subject, there was reference to the Amtrak budget document that mentioned this project. It said that in addition to first class passengers, the lounge could be used by Pacific Surfliner business class passengers. There is no reason that East Coast rules regarding use of Metropolitan Lounges need to be applied to West Coast stations.
> ...


PDX has only I connection (EB->CS and CS->EB) and use the same rules as CHI and the NEC.


----------



## guest in the west (Jul 31, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> PaulM said:
> 
> 
> > Sactobob said:
> ...


I am confused over why what PDX does should make a difference? Is there a particular reason why you believe the LAX facility should be open only for long-distance train passengers and not for Surfliner BC, especially when there would be positives all the way around: for Amtrak, for California Amtrak, for the passengers, for the facility's consistent use on a daily basis?


----------



## Anderson (Aug 1, 2013)

PaulM said:


> Sactobob said:
> 
> 
> > In the other thread on this subject, there was reference to the Amtrak budget document that mentioned this project. It said that in addition to first class passengers, the lounge could be used by Pacific Surfliner business class passengers. There is no reason that East Coast rules regarding use of Metropolitan Lounges need to be applied to West Coast stations.
> ...


I'd like someone just _try_ to schedule 3/7 of a train into a city somewhere on a given day...

"Today we'll have the baggage car and sleepers. Tomorrow will be the coaches, and the day after we have the diner and cafe coming in."


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 1, 2013)

Anthony said:


> United Club members only have access to the four ClubAcelas in the NEC.


Perhaps United should limit AGR Select Plus and Executive UA Club access to only the Boston, New York, Philadelphia and Washington locations?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Dovecote said:


> The Redcap informed me the lounge will be housed in a former gym/weight room on the second floor.


The station use to have a gym/weight room?


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 1, 2013)

Guest said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > The Redcap informed me the lounge will be housed in a former gym/weight room on the second floor.
> ...


That must have been for all those movie stars who packed 3 or 4 steamer trunks for a day trip! :giggle:


----------



## leemell (Aug 1, 2013)

For employees.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 1, 2013)

If Illinois can pressure Amtrak into allowing BC passengers to use the very busy and crowded Chicago Met Lounge, I see no reason why California which pays Amtrak a lot more money and runs many more Amtrak branded trains than Illinois does can't pressure Amtrak to allow BC to have access to the Met Lounge in LA. Especially since it sounds like LA's lounge may seat as many people as the CHI Met Lounge does.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 1, 2013)

AlanB said:


> If Illinois can pressure Amtrak into allowing BC passengers to use the very busy and crowded Chicago Met Lounge, I see no reason why California which pays Amtrak a lot more money and runs many more Amtrak branded trains than Illinois does can't pressure Amtrak to allow BC to have access to the Met Lounge in LA. Especially since it sounds like LA's lounge may seat as many people as the CHI Met Lounge does.


This. I'd also like to point out that IL does this with a station that hosts eight LD trains (LSL, Cap, Card, CONO, TE, SWC, CZ, and EB) and a _bunch_ of transfers to/from other corridors and those trains. A similar-sized lounge in LAX only has three LD trains to serve.

Also, even though the lounge may be _able_ to serve a given group doesn't guarantee 100% uptake on that service.

By the way, one nice side-effect of the lounge may be Cap-style pre-arranging of dinner seating on the SWC, allowing earlier dinner times on there.


----------



## boxcarsyix (Aug 1, 2013)

I'll be arriving LAX on the SWC (Sleeper) but departing via Bus/San Joaquin (Coach). Will I be allowed to use the lounge? :unsure:


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 1, 2013)

If it is like the other lounges,yes.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 1, 2013)

All other lounges stated that you're entitled to use it if you are either departing OR arriving on a sleeper the same day. So connecting to or from a Thruway bus would qualify.


----------



## PaulM (Aug 2, 2013)

AlanB said:


> If Illinois can pressure Amtrak into allowing BC passengers to use the very busy and crowded Chicago Met Lounge, I see no reason why California which pays Amtrak a lot more money and runs many more Amtrak branded trains than Illinois does can't pressure Amtrak to allow BC to have access to the Met Lounge in LA. Especially since it sounds like LA's lounge may seat as many people as the CHI Met Lounge does.


Was the pressure was successful? A couple of months ago *hessjm* announced



> It's not very well known yet, but starting a little earlier this year, Business Class now has access to the Metropolitan Lounge. I was told Illinois pushed for it.


I replied



> I'll say it's not very well known, Amtrak included. I'd like to see more information before I say hallelujah.


But it turned out to be a dump and run post.


----------



## leemell (Aug 2, 2013)

Doesn't anybody find it odd that Amtrak hasn't peeped a word about the this Lounge? I would have thought the PR Dept. would have been pointing to this opening at least locally in a fairly wide distributed manor..


----------



## afigg (Aug 2, 2013)

leemell said:


> Doesn't anybody find it odd that Amtrak hasn't peeped a word about the this Lounge? I would have thought the PR Dept. would have been pointing to this opening at least locally in a fairly wide distributed manor..


There will presumably be a lot of publicity about it when it is ready to open. At least a press release and a press conference at the station.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 2, 2013)

PaulM said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > If Illinois can pressure Amtrak into allowing BC passengers to use the very busy and crowded Chicago Met Lounge, I see no reason why California which pays Amtrak a lot more money and runs many more Amtrak branded trains than Illinois does can't pressure Amtrak to allow BC to have access to the Met Lounge in LA. Especially since it sounds like LA's lounge may seat as many people as the CHI Met Lounge does.
> ...


It was successful. While the general lounge description has not been changed, a visit to the time table confirms it.

http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/586/330/Illinois-Missouri-Services-Schedule-071513.pdf


----------



## vickinish (Aug 3, 2013)

Anderson said:


> By the way, one nice side-effect of the lounge may be Cap-style pre-arranging of dinner seating on the SWC, allowing earlier dinner times onthere.


That would be nice. The SWC used to make those dinner reservations when you checked in at the counter. Once they eliminated check-in that went away. So it would be easy to add it back in a lounge.

Still hoping for BC Surfliner access. When we take BC to SAN, on a train originating in LAX, there are usually only about 5-10 people in BC. Most people don't think the perks are worth the price.


----------



## Nathanael (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds like it makes sense to use the lounge for Business Class passengers during the day. But is it big enough?


a single Coast Starlight can have more than 132 passengers in sleepers, leaving at 10:25 AM
there would be NB Surfliner passengers until 9:05 AM and SB Surfliner passengers until 9:25 AM
the Southwest Chief can have more than 88 passengers in sleepers, leaving 6:15 PM
there would be SB Surfliner passengers until 5:30 PM...
there may be some NB and SB Surfliner passengers waiting for the 7:10/7:30 departures...
the Sunset Limited can have more than 88 passengers in sleepers, leaving at 10 P
there would be SB Surfliner passengers waiting for the 10:10 departure
A 100 person capacity is likely to be filled by the Coast Starlight passengers alone. If the lounge had a 150 person capacity, I'd say definitely let the business class passengers in.
As for Chicago, they're supposed to be moving the lounge to a location which is at least twice as large. I don't know why that project has been delayed for so long.


----------



## TrainLoverJoy (Aug 3, 2013)

Sactobob said:


> I was in Union Station a couple of weeks ago, and made a point of checking this out. I actually saw and looked into the entrance of the lounge, where it appeared that most of the construction is complete and where painters were at work. It is located directly above the Amtrak ticket counter area, next to the track-level baggage and express handling area. The elevator and stairs are somewhat hidden around a corner from the ticket counters, but I guess that appropriate signage will help first class passengers find their way. I asked about the route to be taken from the lounge to trains, and was told that walking passengers would be escorted or given "golf cart" rides to their trains, crossing the Gold Line light rail tracks at grade at a crossing protected by lights and gates. They then would go past the south end of the stub tracks until they get to the correct platform. Thus they will not need to compete with the mobs of commuters in the tunnel.


Very good news. Am taking the 421 Sept 10 and returning on the 422 Sept 20. Since everyone knows how early the 421 usually arrives at LA (before Hertz is open), and how late it leaves Union Station at night.....the lounge will be a very welcome place to be waiting.


----------



## leemell (Aug 3, 2013)

Nathanael said:


> Sounds like it makes sense to use the lounge for Business Class passengers during the day. But is it big enough?
> 
> 
> a single Coast Starlight can have more than 132 passengers in sleepers, leaving at 10:25 AM
> ...


Minor nit and it doesn't make much difference here, the CS departs at 10:10 AM.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 3, 2013)

TrainLoverJoy said:


> Sactobob said:
> 
> 
> > I was in Union Station a couple of weeks ago, and made a point of checking this out. I actually saw and looked into the entrance of the lounge, where it appeared that most of the construction is complete and where painters were at work. It is located directly above the Amtrak ticket counter area, next to the track-level baggage and express handling area. The elevator and stairs are somewhat hidden around a corner from the ticket counters, but I guess that appropriate signage will help first class passengers find their way. I asked about the route to be taken from the lounge to trains, and was told that walking passengers would be escorted or given "golf cart" rides to their trains, crossing the Gold Line light rail tracks at grade at a crossing protected by lights and gates. They then would go past the south end of the stub tracks until they get to the correct platform. Thus they will not need to compete with the mobs of commuters in the tunnel.
> ...


Do we know what hours this new lounge will be open?


----------



## vickinish (Aug 3, 2013)

Nathanael said:


> A 100 person capacity is likely to be filled by the Coast Starlight passengers alone. If the lounge had a 150 person capacity, I'd say definitely let the business class passengers in.
> As for Chicago, they're supposed to be moving the lounge to a location which is at least twice as large. I don't know why that project has been delayed for so long.


I have never seen more than 40-50 people in the Traxx Bar waiting for the CS to depart. Not all passengers in the sleepers board at LAX. I think there will be plenty of room for the BC passengers as well if the lounge holds 100. Sure wish they would post some info about it.


----------



## leemell (Aug 3, 2013)

Amtrak hasn't even publicly acknowledged that they have a lounge here yet, so I suppose that there are no hours made public yet either.


----------



## Bruce-C (Aug 3, 2013)

vickinish said:


> I have never seen more than 40-50 people in the Traxx Bar waiting for the CS to depart. Not all passengers in the sleepers board at LAX.


I have only ridden the CS three times, but I've never seen more than 20 people waiting in the Traxx Bar. Maybe most CS sleeper riders tend to wait in the courtyard in nice weather?


----------



## Blackwolf (Aug 3, 2013)

Bruce-C said:


> vickinish said:
> 
> 
> > I have never seen more than 40-50 people in the Traxx Bar waiting for the CS to depart. Not all passengers in the sleepers board at LAX.
> ...


I know where I wait, and it is not at the Traxx lounge. There's this little place just down the street called Phillipies....


----------



## Sactobob (Aug 3, 2013)

Bruce-C said:


> vickinish said:
> 
> 
> > I have never seen more than 40-50 people in the Traxx Bar waiting for the CS to depart. Not all passengers in the sleepers board at LAX.
> ...


Some people may not even know about the Traxx bar waiting area, others arrive on a connecting train from San Diego and may just walk directly to the boarding platform for the Starlight rather than walking all the way into the station and back. And, finally, as was mentioned earlier, the sleepers do not fill up in LAX. The maximum loading point for the sleepers is of course for the overnight portion north of Sacramento. Lots of sleeper passengers board in the Bay Area and in Sacramento. As for business class passengers, many arrive at the last minute and go directly to the boarding platform and have no need for a lounge wait. So, I'm sure there will be plenty of room in the first class lounge.


----------



## PaulM (Aug 3, 2013)

AlanB said:


> It (pressure on Amtrak to open CUS lounge to BC ) was successful. While the general lounge description has not been changed, a visit to the time table confirms it.
> http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/586/330/Illinois-Missouri-Services-Schedule-071513.pdf


Hallelujah. I'll remember to carry a time table with me in case the lounge attendant confuses BC with select status. 

It amazes me that printed material gets updated quicker than a web page.


----------



## vickinish (Aug 4, 2013)

Bruce-C said:


> vickinish said:
> 
> 
> > I have never seen more than 40-50 people in the Traxx Bar waiting for the CS to depart. Not all passengers in the sleepers board at LAX.
> ...


I agree, I was being generous. Can't wait to see if this really comes true. Will be there in November for a BC trip.


----------



## EMDF9A (Aug 4, 2013)

My last trip north on #14 from LAX, there were 14 passengers waiting at TRAXX. I was the last to board the golf carts for the ride to the train, and actually counted those who had gone before me


----------



## afigg (Aug 4, 2013)

leemell said:


> Amtrak hasn't even publicly acknowledged that they have a lounge here yet, so I suppose that there are no hours made public yet either.


The construction of the Metropolitan Lounge is discussed in the Coast Starlight section of the FY12 Product Improvement Plan report and the FY2013 budget document. So it is not a secret. The opportunity to build the lounge only became available when LAUS was sold in 2011 to the LA Metropolitan Transportation Authority who were willing to lease the space. If Amtrak opens the new lounge in the next several months, this project will have been completed at warp speed compared to many other station upgrade projects that Amtrak is involved in (see Lancaster PA).

On BC customers, excerpts from the FY2012 PIP state that the lounge will be used for BC passengers:



> Coast Starlight sleeping car boardings in Los Angeles range from 35 to 90 passengers a day depending on the time of the year. With the increased emphasis on system connectivity, more and more of these passengers come from connecting trains.





> At a current facility cost of over $106,000 annually, it was determined that a more beneficial arrangement could be arrived at that:
>  Made use of existing Amtrak depot space to benefit all sleeper and business class patrons in LA for all trains.
> 
>  Eliminated the annual rental expense
> ...


----------



## oregon pioneer (Aug 4, 2013)

So they pay $106,000 a year to use the Taxx lounge for *_just_* the northbound CS??? Can that be true? Seems like a ridiculous amount!! And it sounds like having their own lounge and using it for ALL first-class and business pax is a MUCH better deal!For us as well as Amtrak, ha, ha!


----------



## Nathanael (Aug 4, 2013)

leemell said:


> Minor nit and it doesn't make much difference here, the CS departs at 10:10 AM.


Hazards of referencing an out-of-date schedule.  I haven't actually made it to a station for a year, so my last paper copy is quite out of date. Given the work which was scheduled for 2013 (and the prices), I decided to skip the train vacation this year and wait for some of the much-delayed station, rolling stock, and track projects to be finished.


----------



## Nathanael (Aug 4, 2013)

oregon pioneer said:


> So they pay $106,000 a year to use the Taxx lounge for *_just_* the northbound CS??? Can that be true? Seems like a ridiculous amount!!


Divide by 365, it's $290/day. I can actually believe that given the value of that space as a restaurant; I'd expect it could do very good turnover.


----------



## Nathanael (Aug 4, 2013)

vickinish said:


> I have never seen more than 40-50 people in the Traxx Bar waiting for the CS to depart. Not all passengers in the sleepers board at LAX.


Also, frankly, it can be nicer to wait in the garden. Or the extremely elegant old main waiting room. Or to go wandering around town, coming back just before departure. Come to think of it, we did that.

I guess a fair percentage of sleeper passengers won't use the lounge at all. One thing about LA, the long-distance trains tend to depart on time, and it's possible to just head for the tracks before departure.

The Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago fills up for two reasons:

- people who got there just before departure time, and then have to wait another hour or two for their train (which is being held for a connecting train, perhaps). When all the trains are running on time in Chicago, the Metropolitan Lounge has some spare space; when delays start happening it fills up fast.

- the asinine boarding procedures in Chicago, which mean it is not nearly as straightforward to waltz in 5 minutes before depature and run for the track.

LA doesn't have the weird boarding procedure and is much less likely to be "holding" a departing train, so I guess the sleeper lounge will be less full.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 4, 2013)

Nathanael said:


> oregon pioneer said:
> 
> 
> > So they pay $106,000 a year to use the Taxx lounge for *_just_* the northbound CS??? Can that be true? Seems like a ridiculous amount!!
> ...


While there is a Traxx Restaurant, the CS lounge is hosted in the Traxx Bar across the main walkway through the station and is not adjacent to the restaurant. And the bar isn't in use at 10 AM, which is why Amtrak was able to secure a deal to use the area in the first place. And they do staff the bar area with a worker to provide juice, coffee, and some pastries.


----------



## EMDF9A (Aug 4, 2013)

And if you want a Bloody Mary or Mimosa or even a shot of JD @ 9:30 AM, they'll sell it too you too!


----------



## SubwayNut (Aug 4, 2013)

There were supposed to be pastries??

There weren't any when I boarded the CS in a Sleeper in late June.


----------



## PaulM (Aug 5, 2013)

afigg said:


> leemell said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak hasn't even publicly acknowledged that they have a lounge here yet, so I suppose that there are no hours made public yet either.
> ...


While not top secret, I wouldn't call a Product Improvement Plan or a budget document public acknowledgement. Besides, I don't think of plans or budgets when I'm looking for information about accomplished facts, like construction in progress.

Which principle of Public Relations 101 prevents Amtrak from spreading good news in advance? Press releases can't be that expensive.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 5, 2013)

PaulM said:


> Which principle of Public Relations 101 prevents Amtrak from spreading good news in advance? Press releases can't be that expensive.


Unless they cost you in bad PR. Amtrak might be unsure of the date the lounge will actually open. A press release promising something that turns out to be not true would be worse than no PR at all, IMHO.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 5, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> PaulM said:
> 
> 
> > Which principle of Public Relations 101 prevents Amtrak from spreading good news in advance? Press releases can't be that expensive.
> ...


Right, the opening date has to be set in stone before announcing, otherwise people would expect the lounge to be open and be disappointed if it wasn't ready yet. We all know how long these Amtrak projects seems to drag on, so no sense making promises that can't be kept.


----------



## rickycourtney (Aug 5, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> PaulM said:
> 
> 
> > Which principle of Public Relations 101 prevents Amtrak from spreading good news in advance? Press releases can't be that expensive.
> ...


That leads you back to another principle of Public Relations 101... under promise, over deliver. People get frustrated when you miss a deadline... but nobody's mad when you're finished ahead of schedule.

Amtrak could simply say something like "expected to open late summer" or "expected to open this fall." You wait to give the exact date until the project is finished.

But the lack of a specific date shouldn't keep them from sending out a release and some images (a rendering of the design, photos of construction). Amtrak is missing out on an opportunity to build public awareness and excitement for the project (outside of our railfan circles.)


----------



## Sactobob (Aug 5, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > PaulM said:
> ...


In view of all the shots that U.S. Representative Mica has been firing about Amtrak first class service and food service, maybe Amtrak is gun-shy about giving him another target to shoot at.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 5, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> But the lack of a specific date shouldn't keep them from sending out a release and some images (a rendering of the design, photos of construction). Amtrak is missing out on an opportunity to build public awareness and excitement for the project (outside of our railfan circles.)


Sorry, but the only people who care enough that it will '...build... ..._excitement_ for the project..." *are* in railfan circles.

And as far as public awareness is concerned, I think there are other priorites, like making folks aware that Amtrak might not get enough funding to survive as we know it, that are higher priorites for Amtrak right now.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 5, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> Amtrak could simply say something like "expected to open late summer" or "expected to open this fall."


Like saying the SL-East is "temporarily suspended" - for the past ## years? :huh: :giggle:


----------



## WesternRailFan (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks to all that posted (and future posters) that responded to my question regarding the opening of a first class lounge in LA. This is a great forum. I will be transferring from the SWC to the Texas Eagle - here's hoping the lounge will be ready.


----------



## PaulM (Aug 6, 2013)

Sactobob said:


> In view of all the shots that U.S. Representative Mica has been firing about Amtrak first class service and food service, maybe Amtrak is gun-shy about giving him another target to shoot at.


You are jesting? Or can Amtrak now publicize only bad news?

How about a "Coming Soon" sign in the station? Can't do that. Mica might have spies that travel around to various stations trying to spot something that might encourage ridership or increase customer satisfaction.

Also, saying that only rail fans care about a lounge is equivalent to saying only rail fans travel in sleepers. Might be true, but I doubt it.

Sorry, all the excuses just seem lame to me.


----------



## Nathanael (Aug 6, 2013)

I will bet that Amtrak doesn't want to promise anything until the lounge is ready. After all, Amtrak actually did a little tiny bit of publicity of the future move of the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago to its new location -- with what probably seemed like a very generous target year, two years away -- and Amtrak *missed the target year* and still hasn't moved the Metropolitan Lounge.

So. Probably a bit gunshy about making announcements. Even "Soon" may be considered too risky a target date after what happened in Chicago.


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 7, 2013)

Nathanael said:


> I will bet that Amtrak doesn't want to promise anything until the lounge is ready. After all, Amtrak actually did a little tiny bit of publicity of the future move of the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago to its new location -- with what probably seemed like a very generous target year, two years away -- and Amtrak *missed the target year* and still hasn't moved the Metropolitan Lounge.
> So. Probably a bit gunshy about making announcements. Even "Soon" may be considered too risky a target date after what happened in Chicago.


That's true. When the waiting room at the Minot depot was moved to the baggage area there was a sign promising a restored station in 2008 2009 2010. When the beautifully restored station finally opened in 2011, of course, it then was ruined by the flood a few weeks later.


----------



## Aaron (Aug 8, 2013)

AlanB said:


> Nathanael said:
> 
> 
> > oregon pioneer said:
> ...


Sorry, I'm not entirely understanding your comment. Who is "they" referring to? Is it Amtrak that provides the worker for the lounge or Traxx? If it's Traxx, and that's included in the lease, then that better explains the cost.

Also, who's shouldering the cost of providing the drinks? If I had to guess, I would guess that Traxx provides the alcohol and keeps the profits on that, but that revenues aren't so great that Traxx would just open on their own dime as a great business opportunity. But do they then provide the juice and sodas as part of that lease agreement?


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 8, 2013)

The person tending bar at Traxx is a Traxx employee, not Amtrak's. Since I've seen that attendant fill the juice from Traxx supplies, I assume the supplies are theirs, too. So it would appear to me that Amtrak is buying Traxx services for its money, not just the seating area. I am sure that Traxx is making a buck on the arrangement, or they wouldn't have agreed to it.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 8, 2013)

Traxx is definitely not making their money off the profits from drinks made in that short time in the early mornings! ( except when I roll thru!!!!!) :giggle: :hi:


----------



## JayPea (Aug 9, 2013)

Saw a sign in LAUS this morning saying effective August 19th, station hours will be changing. Passengers arriving at LAUS between 1AM and 4AM will be directed to the Metropolitan Lounge. Remember, you heard it here first!


----------



## yarrow (Aug 9, 2013)

JayPea said:


> Saw a sign in LAUS this morning saying effective August 19th, station hours will be changing. Passengers arriving at LAUS between 1AM and 4AM will be directed to the Metropolitan Lounge. Remember, you heard it here first!


nice, on the spot, reporting


----------



## WesternRailFan (Aug 9, 2013)

Great news. I am scheduled to arrive and depart the LA Union Station early September. Thanks for the update.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 9, 2013)

JayPea said:


> Saw a sign in LAUS this morning saying effective August 19th, station hours will be changing. Passengers arriving at LAUS between 1AM and 4AM will be directed to the Metropolitan Lounge. Remember, you heard it here first!


That is great news! :hi: Thanxx!

I'll be there in October, so it might even actually be open when I'm in town!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 9, 2013)

> Saw a sign in LAUS this morning saying effective August 19th, station hours will be changing. Passengers arriving at LAUS between 1AM and 4AM will be directed to the Metropolitan Lounge. Remember, you heard it here first!


As if I'd believe anything I read on the Internet! :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 9, 2013)

> > Saw a sign in LAUS this morning saying effective August 19th, station hours will be changing. Passengers arriving at LAUS between 1AM and 4AM will be directed to the Metropolitan Lounge. Remember, you heard it here first!
> 
> 
> As if I'd believe anything I read on the Internet! :giggle:


You know the Internet is never right!


----------



## leemell (Aug 9, 2013)

JayPea said:


> Saw a sign in LAUS this morning saying effective August 19th, station hours will be changing. Passengers arriving at LAUS between 1AM and 4AM will be directed to the Metropolitan Lounge. Remember, you heard it here first!


Yessss!


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 9, 2013)

Wouldnt you know it, I'll be there on the 17th!!!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm hoping it will be open for us on Christmas Day, when we change trains form the SL to the CS!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 9, 2013)

JayPea said:


> Saw a sign in LAUS this morning saying effective August 19th, station hours will be changing. Passengers arriving at LAUS between 1AM and 4AM will be directed to the Metropolitan Lounge. Remember, you heard it here first!


 Nothing like Eye Witness Reports from someone you know and Trust! :hi:


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yay! Then it should be open when I am taking the SW Chief September 19.


----------



## guest in the west (Aug 9, 2013)

A curious notice though. Is the new lounge going to be a general waiting room area in the early morning hours, perhaps meaning the main waiting room will be closed off for better security purposes? And will the new lounge then be for LD and BC pax with amenities at other times?

The notice does raise questions about how the LA facility could be operating quite differently from others around the country, perhaps as a consequence of the involvement of Caltrans and the LA regional transportation authority?


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sure sounds like it. It kind of makes sense, because it sounds like the new Metropolitan Lounge is going to be near and above the Amtrak ticket office, which is open pretty much 24/7. So they can centralize all the security there and close the rest of the building.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 9, 2013)

JayPea said:


> Saw a sign in LAUS this morning saying effective August 19th, station hours will be changing. Passengers arriving at LAUS between 1AM and 4AM will be directed to the Metropolitan Lounge.


Sounds to me like the "Lounge" will be open 24 hours a day! That does not sound like any ML I know of, with snacks and drinks!


----------



## guest in the west (Aug 9, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > Saw a sign in LAUS this morning saying effective August 19th, station hours will be changing. Passengers arriving at LAUS between 1AM and 4AM will be directed to the Metropolitan Lounge.
> ...


well, hopefully not snacks and drinks between 1 and 4 a.m. or the entire parolee population from the nearby County Jail as well as the area homeless will be figuring out ways to join in the festivities, security or no security! Maybe the graveyard shift TSA folks will hang out there and keep order!


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 9, 2013)

My bet is they won't have it open 24 hours. They'll open it without the amenities 1-4, then close it. Then open with amenities and staff it from like 7am until sometime in the evening and close it, put all the stock away, and open it again as a waiting room at 1. That is all speculative.

On another note, I hope they use some of LAUS's classic big leather(ette)chairs in the new lounge. They should have at least a few of the ones they took out of the old ticketing wing when they closed it around someplace.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 9, 2013)

zephyr17 said:


> My bet is they won't have it open 24 hours. They'll open it without the amenities 1-4, then close it. Then open with amenities and staff it from like 7am until sometime in the evening and close it, put all the stock away, and open it again as a waiting room at 1. That is all speculative.
> On another note, I hope they use some of LAUS's classic big leather(ette)chairs in the new lounge. They should have at least a few of the ones they took out of the old ticketing wing when they closed it around someplace.


The Sunset Ltd. pulls in three Mornings a Week around 4:30-5AM so the Lounge would need to be Staffed and have Snacks and Drinks then!(only Train with Sleeping Cars till its time for #3 to Roll in, then the evening Trains #4/#11/ and three Nights a week #2! Also if Biz Class Pax on the Surfliners and S+ and SE Members plus United VIPs are allowed in it pretty much would need Staffing, Snacks and Drinks from 4:30AM-10:00PM or whenever #11 Arrived and #2 Loaded!

The Leather Chairs are a Great Touch  , I hope Amtrak does better than using the Old Vinyl Chairs like they did in in King Street Station in Seattle!


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 9, 2013)

I think the "core" hours should be like 7:30 am (allow for SWC's often early arrival) to 9:30 pm (open for 30 minutes after CS arrival). On Sunset arrival days, I think they could wait to open it until around 6:30 when the Sunset sleeper passengers get kicked off. So the hours would be from 6:30 am to 10 pm Sundays and Wednesdays, when both 1 & 2 operate, 6:30 am to 9:30 pm on Monday, (1 arrives), 7:30 am to 10 pm on Sunday (2 leaves). So there'd only be an hour variance off of "core" hours for Sunset days.

You could make an argument that it doesn't need to open for arrivals, that it is primarily for departing passengers, but I think it ought to be available. LA isn't as big a connection point as Chicago, but people DO connect there.

Well, hopefully we'll know what it really is going to be shortly!

Edit: Had the arrival time of the CS wrong. I've gotten into LA at 8:30 often enough the last couple years, that I thought it was the scheduled time.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 9, 2013)

Also in the evening, the CS arrives at ~9 PM and the SL/TE depart ~10 PM. And I think there is a later Surfliner also. Then if the CS arrives late, it has to be open and staffed. And then, it would open at 1 AM? :huh:

Sounds like 24 hours to me!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 9, 2013)

zephyr17 said:


> I think the "core" hours should be like 7:30 am (allow for SWC's often early arrival) to 9 pm (open for 30 minutes after CS arrival). On Sunset arrival days, I think they could wait to open it until around 6:30 when the Sunset sleeper passengers get kicked off.


I, and most other sleeping car passengers, get off when the train arrives - usually around 4:30 AM. Even though you (supposedly) can stay in your sleeper until 6:30, I wonder how many do and can sleep with the noise in the hallway, on the platform and all the other trains and passengers coming and going at LAUS!
So what are those sleeper passengers supposed to do for 2 hours? :huh:


----------



## JayPea (Aug 9, 2013)

Took a closer look at that sign and it says starting August 19th at 1AM, ticketed passengers and those with legitimate travel needs will be directed to a seating/lounge area between the hours of 1AM to 4AM. All others will be booted out of LAUS. Sounds as if LAUS will be closed except for the lounge between those hours. I'll see if I can find out more about the lounge tomorrow. It also shows where it's located but I'm of no use there as I get dyslexic in large buildings. :wacko:


----------



## rickycourtney (Aug 10, 2013)

JayPea-

If its not too much to ask... Take a picture of the sign or the map and post it up here!

Thanks!


----------



## JayPea (Aug 10, 2013)

Just talked to the attendant at the Traxx Lounge at LAUS and he said the lounge will be open all day, will be for sleeping car and business pax only, and located upstairs.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 10, 2013)

So that's conflicting information. One post said "if you arrive between 1 and 4 am and have a legitimate reason, you'll be directed to the ML". Another post says "it is only for sleeping car and BC passengers".

Say someone is on the CS and it arrives late at 1:30 am. They're in coach and connecting to a Surfliner, also in coach. (Or I think there's also an overnight bus to SAN.) Where do they wait? :huh: Both are in coach, and per an earlier post, they close the station and kick everyone out!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 10, 2013)

Maybe the let the coach passengers in the lounge between 1 am & 4 am ?


----------



## JayPea (Aug 10, 2013)

They only kick out those who aren't traveling ie the homeless. The lounge will be located above the ticketing windows upstairs. Coach passengers have a legit reason for being there so they would be fine.


----------



## guest in the west (Aug 10, 2013)

JayPea said:


> They only kick out those who aren't traveling ie the homeless. The lounge will be located above the ticketing windows upstairs. Coach passengers have a legit reason for being there so they would be fine.


Thanks for making all of this clear.

Between 1 and 4 a.m., I can't imagine there would be any sleeper or BC pax hanging around unless there was some unusual circumstance (well, maybe not THAT unusual) of a very, very late CS or PS into the station or an equipment screw-up on the SSL where it ended up not leaving LAUS until the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## calwatch (Aug 12, 2013)

Security has done a decent job of kicking out homeless people and regular Metro riders out of the station seats in the past, though. I guess they didn't want to patrol the whole expanse, but there are overnight buses that leave for Bakersfield and Santa Ana, plus the Metro Rail's last trip is at 2 am on weekend nights with trains arriving until almost 3 am. Certainly for bus passengers, they will probably be directed to wait at the benches outside the station instead of in the lounge.


----------



## gswager (Aug 13, 2013)

JayPea said:


> Saw a sign in LAUS this morning saying effective August 19th, station hours will be changing. Passengers arriving at LAUS between 1AM and 4AM will be directed to the Metropolitan Lounge. Remember, you heard it here first!


Dang! Will miss it by 3 days!


----------



## City of Miami (Aug 13, 2013)

Cool! I'll be there to board the SWC on 8/25. It'll be nice to have a place to drop my luggage while I go you know where for a bite in the 2 hours between the Bakersfield bus and #4. But wait, dinner will be served on #4, right?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 13, 2013)

City of Miami said:


> Cool! I'll be there to board the SWC on 8/25. It'll be nice to have a place to drop my luggage while I go you know where for a bite in the 2 hours between the Bakersfield bus and #4. But wait, dinner will be served on #4, right?


John: Yes Dinner is served on #4 but now a days its a Limited Menu.( there will only be 3 choices, usually the Steak, Veggie Pasta and Fish!) You can take the 8PM Slot after the Riverside Stop as it starts to get Dark! Enjoy your Dip Sandwich as a Snack @ you know where! ^_^


----------



## gswager (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm at LAUS reading the sign carefully. It's not about the Metrpolitan Lounge. It's about designated waiting area for Amtrak passengers within the main waiting room while the building closed.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 16, 2013)

Darn.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 16, 2013)

More of the Famous Amtrak Promises: "Get their Hopes Up and then Let them Down!"


----------



## JayPea (Aug 16, 2013)

I did talk to the attendant at the Traxx lounge and according to him, a bona fide lounge, located upstairs above the ticketing area, is also going to open this coming Monday.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 16, 2013)

If anyone is going to be at LAUS on Monday, please do a scounting expedition to confirm! Inquiring want to know. Particularly this inquiring mind who wants to know if he'll have a place to stash his luggage during the day while waiting for the Southwest Chief next month.


----------



## WesternRalFan (Aug 17, 2013)

Referring to the bona Fide lounge opening, is that the first Class Metropolitan Lounge being discussed?


----------



## leemell (Aug 19, 2013)

OK, has anybody been in LAUS today? Is the lounge open?


----------



## Guest in the West (Aug 19, 2013)

Sometimes it turns out that all you need to do is ask an Amtrak information person rather than engage in endless speculation.

A new LA Metropolitan Lounge will open sometime in September for first-class and business-class passengers, an Amtrak person at the LAUS info desk said today.

The after-hours waiting time notice at the entrance to LAUS and nored in this thread turns out tro have nothing to do with the new lounge. Passengers with a valid reason to be in the station between 1 and 5 am are being directed to a specific small-sized area within the station waiting area and that is completely apart from the upcoming Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## calwatch (Aug 19, 2013)

The overnight waiting area should be around the food court and Red Line entrance, where people wait for the redcaps today. Then you could seal off the rest of the station and the entrance hall - people entering from Alameda could be directed to the entrance near Ben and Jerry's and the Amtrak ticket counter (which, as far as I know, will still be open 24/7).


----------



## Nathanael (Aug 20, 2013)

"A new LA Metropolitan Lounge will open sometime in September for first-class and business-class passengers, an Amtrak person at the LAUS info desk said today."

Bleah. I just hope it actually is "sometime in September". I've been getting burned by missed deadlines the last few years.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 20, 2013)

calwatch said:


> The overnight waiting area should be around the food court and Red Line entrance, where people wait for the redcaps today. Then you could seal off the rest of the station and the entrance hall - people entering from Alameda could be directed to the entrance near Ben and Jerry's and the Amtrak ticket counter (which, as far as I know, will still be open 24/7).


So does that mean that the Beautiful Outside Garden Areas on both sides will be Closed between 1AM and 4AM??? Thats where i usually wait for Trains in LAX, beats the Hustle and Bustle of the Waiting room! I've never been Upstairs @ Union Station, wonder if there are Windows in the New Lounge or if it will be Closed in like the Chicago, Washington and New York Lounges??? They seem to follow the Las Vegas Casino Model, No Windows!!! :help:


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 20, 2013)

Last week while in the main waiting room waiting for the Sunset Limited, noticed a section taped off and cushions pulled up. Is there a refurbishing project beginning that is related to posting of new hours? Or perhaps, they were just collecting "pocket change" from under the cushions!


----------



## Sactobob (Aug 20, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> calwatch said:
> 
> 
> > The overnight waiting area should be around the food court and Red Line entrance, where people wait for the redcaps today. Then you could seal off the rest of the station and the entrance hall - people entering from Alameda could be directed to the entrance near Ben and Jerry's and the Amtrak ticket counter (which, as far as I know, will still be open 24/7).
> ...


When I was at LA Union Station last month, and peeked into see the new first class lounge under construction, I was pleased to see that there are windows on the East side, looking out toward the tracks and platforms. You should be able to see the Metro Gold Line light rail trains go right past the windows on a regular basis.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 20, 2013)

Sactobob said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > calwatch said:
> ...


 Great! Thank you!!!


----------



## rickycourtney (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm a visual learner, so I tried to make a map of the changes as I understand them... (feel free to point out where I'm wrong or if anyone has any first hand knowledge.)

The *purple box* is where the elevator up to the future Metropolitan Lounge is located.

The *red boxed area* (the main waiting room) will be closed from 1-4am (along with the historic ticketing area, which is not currently open to the public.)

The *green boxed area* (the seating area in concourse) will remain open to Amtrak passengers during the overnight hours.

The *blue line* is the path passengers will take from West (Alameda) entrance to the waiting area in the concourse. It also maintains access to the tunnel under the train tracks, the portal to the Red/Purple Line station, Amtrak ticketing and Amtrak bus area.

If this is the how the station works... the overnight situation sounds like a good compromise. It closes off a large portion of the historic waiting room, which should make it easier for security to control who is in the station during the overnight hours. But it still maintains an area for passengers to wait and access to the major services at the station (and both patios!)




Tip of the hat to LOSSAN for their awesome Union Station Map, check out their awesome brochure here.

Oh, and please excuse my mediocre Photoshop skills.


----------



## AKA (Aug 20, 2013)

Very nice, good job.


----------



## trainman74 (Aug 20, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> The *red boxed area* (the historic waiting room and ticketing area) is the area of the station closed from 1-4am.


The "historic ticket area" is always closed to passengers (except for certain special occasions such as National Train Day).


----------



## rickycourtney (Aug 20, 2013)

trainman74 said:


> rickycourtney said:
> 
> 
> > The *red boxed area* (the historic waiting room and ticketing area) is the area of the station closed from 1-4am.
> ...


Point taken. I'll edit my original post. I wanted to shade it the same color to show how much of the station will remain open.


----------



## calwatch (Aug 21, 2013)

This post has a drawing of the area covered under the overnight closure, consistent with what was posted above - - and includes some hyperbolic complaining over the situation: http://la.streetsblog.org/2013/08/21/as-union-station-makes-changes-will-they-consider-the-people-who-use-it/


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 25, 2013)

FrensicPic said:


> Last week while in the main waiting room waiting for the Sunset Limited, noticed a section taped off and cushions pulled up. Is there a refurbishing project beginning that is related to posting of new hours? Or perhaps, they were just collecting "pocket change" from under the cushions!


Dang! Boardman sure has taken maximizing revenue to a new level! 

James Hill might have even been able to learn something from him!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 26, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > Last week while in the main waiting room waiting for the Sunset Limited, noticed a section taped off and cushions pulled up. Is there a refurbishing project beginning that is related to posting of new hours? Or perhaps, they were just collecting "pocket change" from under the cushions!
> ...


Ive watched the Homeless in LAX doing this since this is one of the Few (if only?) Stations that has Cushions in their Waiting Room Furnmiture! (I dont think Lounges Count, I havent seen any people in Suits looking for Change in any Lounge! :giggle: )


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

Any new information regarding the opening of the new first class lounge at Union Station LAX ?


----------



## TrainLoverJoy (Sep 1, 2013)

Guest said:


> Any new information regarding the opening of the new first class lounge at Union Station LAX ?


I'm wondering the same thing. Will be arriving on Eagle September 13th, hoping it will be open so i can wait there for Hertz to open.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

I arrive at LAX Sept 10,hopeful that it will be open by then.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll be on a Coast Starlight sleeper next year. Hopefully, the lounge will be open by then. :giggle:


----------



## oldtimer (Sep 2, 2013)

I have inside information that says the LA Lounge will open the day after the new Metro Lounge in CUS opens!

:help: :giggle:    hboy:


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 2, 2013)

FrensicPic said:


> I'll be on a Coast Starlight sleeper next year. Hopefully, the lounge will be open by then. :giggle:


This thread has been going on for over a month now. 130 replies and 7 pages long. Dates have come and gone. I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 2, 2013)

oldtimer said:


> I have inside information that says the LA Lounge will open the day after the new Metro Lounge in CUS opens!
> :help: :giggle:    hboy:


They will Both Open the Day the New Superliner IIIs go into Service on the LD Trains! h34r:


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 2, 2013)

I was in LAX on the 17th of August & in CUS on the 26th. When I inquired about the new lounges the reponse was about the same!!!!!! Laughter, Doubt,Who Knows, Depends On Who You Ask, I'll Believe It When I See It, ETC ......


----------



## Alika (Oct 25, 2013)

It ain't that comprehensive, but FWIW, here are a couple photos I took when I visited the new lounge on September 25. From what I hear, at least some of this furniture is rented and will be replaced with permanent furniture sometime soon, after which a formal grand opening will be held.


----------



## Alika (Oct 26, 2013)

FrensicPic said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be on a Coast Starlight sleeper next year. Hopefully, the lounge will be open by then. :giggle:
> ...


Believe it: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10201950618867592&type=1&l=02420d7915


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 26, 2013)

IMHO: This looks to be another thread to be merged into the LAUS Metropolitan Lounge Master Thread


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 26, 2013)

I was in this Lounge Wed. Night on the "Short Way" home from the Gathering. It definitely needs signs (t

emporary till the real ones arrive)! It is nice but already to small! Also there was a shortage of redcaps and carts for the 10pm boarding of the Sunset Ltd. Not sure if the other LD trains have this problem? It is a big improvement over the Traxx Lounge and once it is finished they can look @ecpanding it spacewise!


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 26, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> IMHO: This looks to be another thread to be merged into the LAUS Metropolitan Lounge Master Thread


Done


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 26, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO: This looks to be another thread to be merged into the LAUS Metropolitan Lounge Master Thread
> ...


Thank you sir. And a very, :hi: Happy Birthday to you! :hi: - I think you are still riding the rails, if so, I'm sure it will be a happy one and what a great birthday gift to yourself!


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think this is still considered a "soft opening." Once things are up and running and the real furniture arrives, they will add signage and have an official opening.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 26, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> I think this is still considered a "soft opening." Once things are up and running and the real furniture arrives, they will add signage and have an official opening.


The real furniture was there as of 10/16. The signage was not.


----------



## CHamilton (Apr 16, 2014)

Dovecote said:


> The Redcap informed me the lounge will be housed in a former gym/weight room on the second floor.


According to a Facebook post, the employee gym is now open again, in a new location in the crew base.


----------

